# My E-Z Bake Oven



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Only thing left to do is put red or orange lights in it 
I got this idea from a gentleman at Ironstock this year.
I saw the one he had and just had to have one for myself. 
E-Z BAKE OVEN pictures by gopherdust - Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG! I love it!!!!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

saw the first pic, didn't get it. then saw the second pic, laughed my ass off. what a great idea! Love it!!! can you post how you made it?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent prop!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats awesome


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Superb!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I Want One!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just in case you don't know, I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I thank all of you for the kind words.

Nancj, I am working on a how to for it.
I'm not very good at explaining things, but I will do my best, and there will be pictures.
I will post the how-to site as soon as I get it done.

Thank you.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is FANTASTIC!!!
Amazing job!
The whole idea is great!
Super work!
.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Does the door just open manually?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That totally Rocks!!!!! Does the door open automatically and the drawer slide out? Or do you do it manually? This is waaaay frickin' cool!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

As I scrolled from the first pic to the second pic I actually said "Ewwwww" out loud. There is no higher praise than this.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh that's just GREAT..Really nice job...love the eyes looking back at me. Is that a totally new stand alone prop or is it a retro-fitted brick oven?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Like everybody else, I like it. 

Is it pneumatic, and do you have a video?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ohhhhhh niiiiiiice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to say again, this is one sweeeeet prop!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is just freakin' AWESOME! I love it!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man that's great! do you have pictures of the one at IronStock? I'd like to see how you pulled this out from the original.

EZ Bake Oven, ewww bloody mess


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

First to answer some questions.

The door and slide for the body work manually, they are not connected to each other.
I wanted to keep it as simple as possible because of the time I had to work on it.
Also since it is for a walk through at another location I wanted it light weight and easy to assemble and disassemble.

The body is one I had from last year.

Since the walk through consists of black plastic walls, I didn't see the need to put sides on the oven.
I figure the plastic would come up to each side of the oven to hide the back.

I'm not too good at explaining things, but I made an attempt at a how-to.
If anyone is interested here it is EZ-BAKE OVEN HOW-TO
Also to see some pics of the construction go E-Z BAKE OVEN pictures by gopherdust - Photobucket

What I intend to do when the tots walk through is have smoke coming out of the oven and at the same time pop some bubble wrap to give it a distinct sound. 
I also intend to put some velcro inside of the body cavity so when I pull the body out of the oven I can reach in and grab the velcro and make a tearing sound at the same time I will pull a piece of beef jerky out of the body to knaw on.

I have even thought about putting purple grapes in the eye sockets, then pull one out and shoot the green insides of the grape into my mouth and offer the other one to one of the tots.

Skeletonowl, you asked if I had a pic of the one I saw at Iron stock.
Yes I do and here it is.
I forgot the name of the gentleman who had it, his was much better than mine.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I can imagine the look on folks faces when you pop open the door!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG.. this is just SO WRONG! and I'm going straight to hell for loving it!!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

you are sick and twisted, VELCRO! 
I only wish I were that talented


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

sweet I see many copies in the future


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

that is tooooo funny!! (and scary). Please tell me you aren't German and don't live in a Jewish neighborhood though!


----------

